# Backing



## cavman138 (May 18, 2010)

How much backing do yall use when you use braid? Also, do you tie the braid and mono together or just tie off the mono?


----------



## Brine (May 18, 2010)

I'm sure you could get lots of different answers based on the setup, but you only need enough backing to allow the braid to dig into it so the braid won't spin on the spool. How much braid you put on is a different story. I usually use a 150 yard spool. Yes, I tie the braid to the mono, and the mono to the spool. 

Somtimes it gets tricky trying to figure out how much backing to put on the spool so that the 150 yards of braid fills up the spool to the ideal amount. I stole someone else's idea of tying the braid to the spool first, reel in the 150 yard spool (or however much you want to have) then tie the backing to the braid and fill the spool all the way to where you want it. (I like mine about an 1/8" from the lip on spinning). Now you take rod number 2 (which ideally has the same reel, or same line capacity, and you reel rod 1's line onto reel 2. You end up with backing on the spool and 150 yards of braid filled 1/8" from the lip. No waste of line, and no under-filling the spool.


----------



## Rick James (May 18, 2010)

I tie cheapo mono on first, I have an ancient spool of Berkley Big Game 17lb that I typically use. Then I tie a uni to uni knot to the braid, and fill the spool.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 18, 2010)

I try to use as much backing as needed to leave about 60 yards of nonbacking. So find the spool capacity, inches per handle turn, and count the turns :twisted: Comes out perfect every time


----------



## angry Bob (May 19, 2010)

I usually go about half way on the backing. I try to get two reels out of a 125yd spool of braid. I always use the uni to uni knot


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 19, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I try to use as much backing as needed to leave about 60 yards of nonbacking. So find the spool capacity, inches per handle turn, and count the turns :twisted: Comes out perfect every time




I treid this way the first few times but, once you lose any amount of line or make a number of changes you start having trouble with your know coming through this is with flouro). Now I just fill it up and use it until there is none left to throw. I almost think its easier to throw with less line on it, well for me anyways.


----------



## Mattman (May 19, 2010)

I put on about two layers of backing on the spool. Enough to ensure the superline bites in hard. Then I fill the spool to the top with superline.

As my line gets cut away and my spool is less full, I add backer to keep my main line towards the top of the spool.

When I can make a really long cast and get down to the connection knot to my backing, its time to respool with new superline.


----------



## 1985Bluefin (May 29, 2010)

I use enough to cover the spool and than but the braid on. Just make sure when putting on the braid to put it on tightly so it doesn't cut into the rest of the spool later on(when setting a fish or getting out of some weeds). After I get all the braid on the spool I'll tie the end to a fence post and walk out till I'm down to the backing and than start reeling and walking till its all back on. It's easy to do and ensures the line is on nice and tight.


----------

